# Honda GX160 Generator help..



## FINNIXX (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi everyone,I thought I was quite clued when it come to engines but my new (2nd hand) generator with a GX160 engine has me completely stumped. As you may know it has a governor.. why does it lowers the revs when I apply a load/power tool? Surely it should up the revs, right?

Also, the air/pilot screw is 5 turns out, is this correct? If I rev the engine quickly and shut off the throttle it pops on deceleration, could the screw be the cause? My spark plug looks OK.

It's as if the whole thing has been stripped and not put back properly. I've tried adjusting the governor by turning the shaft the opposite way but this just revs the engine into oblivion.

Any help would be much appreciated,
Lou


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Really need a pro to look at it. Generators have to run at the correct RPMs or you start burning AC tools, etc.

Edit: AC generators put out like 120 volts, but I see your are in the UK so it more like 220 volts. Generators put out this kind of voltage pretty much at any speed, but the cycles is totally dependent on the RPM's the engine is running. Pro will have a meter to check the cycles.

BG


----------



## FINNIXX (Jun 29, 2011)

Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> Really need a pro to look at it. Generators have to run at the correct RPMs or you start burning AC tools, etc.
> 
> BG


Thanks, BG.

If I adjust the idle I can get it stable at 240volts using a multimeter.. would this be an indication to 3600 RPMs or would I really need it to be properly tested?

Cheers mate,

Lou


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I just edited my last post, please read it.

BG


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

You can pick up a cheap tachometer at any auto parts store to correctly set the rpm. They cost like 9 bucks for the cheap ones (or you can rent a timing kit for free at some stores which includes a nice digital tach) and they just clamp on the plug wire to take the reading. Very easy to do and certainly beats paying a shop some outrageous amount to "calibrate" your machine. They'll do the same thing and probably charge you ten times what buying the tool and doing it yourself would cost.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I respectfully disagree with above. The cycles are the thing that determine the RPMs the engine needs to run at.

BG


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Basementgeek said:


> I respectfully disagree with above. The cycles are the thing that determine the RPMs the engine needs to run at.
> 
> BG


Brainfart:grin: Totally forgot we were talking about a generator


----------

